# Woo-Hoo! Holly did it!



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't think I would ever be able to give this update, but it finally happened!

As routine, I had my afternoon snack with Holly. I always open her cage and eat something light, sitting in front of her cage while her cage sits on the island in the kitchen. She was finally enticed enough with some millet to actually come out of her cage, I'm so excited! She sat on her open door and she ate on some millet from my hand. Then she decided to explore the out side of her cage, climbing all over the sides and top. When it was time to put her back in her cage I told her to step up and ... SHE DID!! I placed her on her open door and she went right back into her cage. Of course, I got some photos...LOL

Terri ~


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She is very pretty. Congrats on the progress you've made. I often find a bird more willing to step up when it's outside of it's cage!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Sweetrsue !

My goodness you would think I was ten years old with a brand new toy instead of 42 years old with laundry waiting on me to put the bird up..LOL I guess these little darlings just bring out the kid in us. I've resisted the urge to try it again, once was enough for today and such a HUGE step for her. Holly is now back in her spot in the living room with the dim lights on, but I think she is still excited because she has usually calmed down by now and has started to go to sleep. She just seems very joyful tonight. For all I know this was her first time out of any cage and she may be as anxious for the next time as I am.

Terri ~


----------



## AubieBird (Oct 5, 2008)

Hurray for Holly and for you! I know you are excited. I hope the training continues to go smoothly. :tiel5:


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm sure it will all be smoother sailing from here on out (I hope). Although, when I turned out Holly's light and covered her cage she was back to being hissy-N-pissy but she let her guard down tonight and I know under those tough little feathers is a darling little lovebug just waiting for attention. I'm not going to give up, tonight was a big step up a very large hill to climb.

Terri ~


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It would probably be easier for her without the cage covered. They really don't need it. Unless you are up with the light on at all hours. But it can be very scary for a bird to hear something unfamiliar and not be able to see it. I never cover cages and always have a night light on. I very rarely have problems with night frights and I have lots of birds.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Sweetrsue,

I've tried it both ways with Holly and I have found she is much calmer at night with her cage covered. The few times I have left her cage uncovered she would get a terrible fright when we entered the living room, even leaving a small light on for her didn't seem to help. We get up around here long before the sun makes an appearance and each time she has had such a scare when we first start moving. We've tried talking out to her before entering the living room, but she still gets very scared. With her cage covered she has never been bothered, she just doesn't like it when I say it's time for bed and I start covering her cage.

Terri ~


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well it seems the two of you are getting along very well and you seem very sensitive to her needs. She must sense that. You're on your way to a beautiful relationship!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

We're still working on it. Today she has allowed me to reach out with my finger and rub her beak and just the very front of her head. I can't say she enjoyed it, but she tolerated it.

She tried boiled pasta today and fresh scrambled eggs. I had to sprinkle a bit of millet on both before she would even consider it but once she tasted it she ate quite a bit. She sat on her little plate which I layed on her open door and we ate lunch together. She is such a HOOT!

Terri ~


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't you just love their personalities? They can all be so different.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah Holly  Thats great that she is doing so well. Spike just loves to come out but at night he will still get hissy after I cover him up for bed. It is like he is saying leave me alone Iam try to sleep here


----------

